# Trying to identify this saddle maker or brand



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hmmm wow...never seen it. Think you can post pics of the whole saddle? Any other markings or brandings on it anywhere? Look under the saddle flaps, there is usually a few marks under there.


----------



## 805 Girl (May 25, 2012)

I would love to, just joined this and have no clue how to.. lol


----------



## 805 Girl (May 25, 2012)

*Trying to identify this English saddle*

Here is a picture of the saddle I'm trying to identify...


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Got me curious. The only synthetci brands I know are Wintec and Thorowgood.


----------



## ayla1016 (Nov 25, 2011)

That's the State Line Tack logo, but I can't find the saddle itself on their website: statelinetack.com


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

It looks to me to be an EquiRoyal (a product of Stateline Tack) AP saddle.

http://www.statelinetack.com/item/equiroyal-pro-am-all-purpose-saddle-pkg/E002325/


----------



## lkjhorse927 (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes, i think it might be and older version of the equiroyal.


----------



## Fingerlakes (May 2, 2012)

I have a Wintek 500 AP that looks exactly like it.


----------

